# Wrap skirt wearing mamas tribe



## Amys1st

I just bought some enwrapture skirts and getting some ideas so share post pics whatever!


----------



## llamalluv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I just bought some enwrapture skirts and getting some ideas so share post pics whatever!

I'm working on one of my own wrap skirt from a Kwik Sew pattern. It would be going a lot easier if I had actually had the required 3 yards of fabric and not just 2.







(At least with a wrap skirt, I can keep wearing it even if I lost 100 pounds







)


----------



## VegAmanda

I just got mine.









If we're talking swaps, I've got a great short one (the tag doesn't say how short, but I could measure) that I'd swap for another short. It's a lovely brown fabric that I adore, but the inside is brown and yellow, and yellow makes me look ill. I could keep it and try to hide the yellow part, but if anyone needs an earth tone, I'd swap for a green, dark red, black or something besides yellow or pink.

I think they look better on the attractive model on the YouTube video than on me, but they're cute and comfortable. Plus I'm thinking they'd make great maternity wear.


----------



## medicmama

I saw the co op thing but as always way too late. What is a wrap skirt? Is it already made or do you make it?

post pics please?


----------



## VegAmanda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I saw the co op thing but as always way too late. What is a wrap skirt? Is it already made or do you make it?

post pics please?

It's basically just a wrap skirt with two layers, one a bit shorter than the other, and you can wrap it in different ways. It's already made, but the way you wrap and tie it makes it really versatile.

http://www.enwrapturevintage.citymax.com/homepage.html


----------



## littlecityfarmer

I'm in!

Does anybody have a working link to the Enwrapture skirt YouTube video? The link was disabled last I checked...


----------



## Amys1st

http://www.milliana.com/video.html

this is awesome


----------



## gracequinn

You made me want one!!!

I'm going to find patterns now


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VegAmanda* 
I just got mine.









If we're talking swaps, I've got a great short one (the tag doesn't say how short, but I could measure) that I'd swap for another short. It's a lovely brown fabric that I adore, but the inside is brown and yellow, and yellow makes me look ill. I could keep it and try to hide the yellow part, but if anyone needs an earth tone, I'd swap for a green, dark red, black or something besides yellow or pink.

I think they look better on the attractive model on the YouTube video than on me, but they're cute and comfortable. Plus I'm thinking they'd make great maternity wear.









No swapping here, just ideas! I dont want to get this pulled.


----------



## Shiloh

thanks...
I thought who needs a wrap skirt wearing tribe..so I followed the link to enwrapture and now I COVET THEM....did someone say a co-op?


----------



## fek&fuzz

I'll be getting mine in a few days. Can't wait to see how others are wearing them!


----------



## AutumnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
I'll be getting mine in a few days. Can't wait to see how others are wearing them!

Me too....why will no one post pictures?!?


----------



## medicmama

Wow very nice!

I now need one, well I want a few!


----------



## almadianna

i have been wearing mine like crazy!!


----------



## wryknowlicious

I'm not at home today, but when I get back i'll post pics of how the wrap skirts look on a 9month preggo momma!









So far i've been wearing the short ones as tops, and the long ones as dresses.
Havn't figured out a fold or tie to go over/under the tummy yet. If i just wrap it straight around the tummy then I look super wide and ridicules, and if I wrap it under the tummy then there is a big length differance front to back.

However as shirts and dresses they are soooooooooooooooooo comfortable and cute! Especially right now at 36weeks in the intolerable Texas heat.


----------



## Mama2Tristan

Can someone post pics for wearing it as a top or dress? I need to wear a bra since my boobs are big (36DD), so would love to know how to wear on that occasion....


----------



## boatbaby

I have more of these skirts than I care to admit to...

... but I did not get them via Enwrapture, in fact I have never heard of them...

Here are some links to where I have found them in the past...

http://stores.ebay.com/United-Israel...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

http://stores.ebay.com/sohokarma

http://stores.ebay.com/KING-SOLOMONS...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

These are a weakness of mine


----------



## MeadowMom

I think I might have found my new addiction. I normally live in my skirts in the summer. These look like too much fun! Now I have to decide what one I am going to start with


----------



## Amys1st

I wore mine today to church- a short one as a skirt w a silk black tank.


----------



## sandbmom

Arghh now I want one or several!


----------



## Scribe

Well, I'll post a picture. Here's my favorite one from the co-op, worn as a regular long skirt.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

subbing


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

oh and looked at the instructions and website they look lovely know i am on the look out







for some of these skirts


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avengingophelia* 
Well, I'll post a picture. Here's my favorite one from the co-op, worn as a regular long skirt.

Man you got the cute one!

FWIW, I bought a bunch of shirts yesterday to go with my skirts. I will post when I wear them.

Also- how do we wash these?? Dry clean? Line Dry? Hand wash?


----------



## Scribe

I am planning to hand wash and line dry.


----------



## Shiloh

oooh I can't wait to get into these post partum!!
anyone got any patterns to make your own...?
anyone know of any heavier weight types not just chiffon like light weight denim?


----------



## saraguzz

wow, gotta love MDC! I had one and I didn't even know it could be used as something other than a skirt!! What a lack of fantasy on my part...


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys

I need to see more pics!

its hilarious me trying these things on whenever I see them in my closet... I'll experiment trying all kinds then end up getting frustrated w/ the whole ordeal LOL I need a step by step printed sheet to hang next to them hee hee!

grace (avengingophelia), the pic of the skirt by itself in your pics is gorgeous!!!!! I'm jealous! LOL I've got a few I just really just don't like. and sucky thing is they weren't even supposed to be mine







mine and another mama's order got mixed up. c'est la vie.


----------



## Scribe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie-n-hertwoboys* 
grace (avengingophelia), the pic of the skirt by itself in your pics is gorgeous!!!!! I'm jealous! LOL I've got a few I just really just don't like. and sucky thing is they weren't even supposed to be mine







mine and another mama's order got mixed up. c'est la vie.

I like that one too, but it's crotch length on me, so I'm swapping it.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I would love to find someone that has one that they dont want and would be willing to sell it so that i can try it out. I have been looking everywhere but have one more place to look. I really think they are cute. I didnt see any on the trading post but maybe i didnt go to the right spot does anyone know if there is one on here at all that is sell ing the skirts. I would love one that is patchwork but thought if i had one that maybe i could figure out how to make a patchwork type wrap skirt. I have always loved them anyway just the ramblings of a woman jeolous of all of you ladies that have these pretty skirts.







Its ok i will just sit in a corner and throw a fit.


----------



## MeadowMom

Ebay has a lot of them! I should be getting my first one any day now!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

i was checking locally before i got to ebay. Thanks thought i will try that next the other place i was talking about doesnt have them either. around here there is yardsales online for local stuff and well that was what i was trying first. thanks meadowmom I will be checking out ebay. We will want pics of the skirt too heheh


----------



## Pancakes

LOL

I was googling the crap out of these to see what all of the excitement was. Come to find out I own one!!

Someone had a kiosk at the mall a couple of years ago and they looked fun, so I bought one. The one I have is very long and I've only worn it a handful of times. Maybe I need to get it back out and play some more. They are pretty cool.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saraguzz* 
wow, gotta love MDC! I had one and I didn't even know it could be used as something other than a skirt!! What a lack of fantasy on my part...









Dont even get me started about how MDC has been my buying enabler for how many years now??

I saw a kiosk at the mall the other night with them. I would love to organize a swap on the boards here, but I do not qualify to run one.

I wore another one last night for my weekly HOOTOWL or Mom's supper club which was at my house. Everyone thought it was very pretty.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

So, how are they fitting the "fluffier" mamas? Has anyone over a size 16 tried one of the regular ones on? I would so love to buy one of these, but I am a size 18-20 and afraid that it would look rediculous on me. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Scribe

I am a size 16/18 and you can see how mine fits in the pic I linked. As a skirt, it's totally fine. I don't think it would work as a dress, though--not enough overlap. But that could just be that I am tying it wrong.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

So pretty! I may pick one up and wear it as a skirt for now and a dress if I ever lose weight again. I was a size 12 pp, so hopefully I will get back down there again.

Now if only someone will do just one more co-op!


----------



## fullofgrace

I got mine today and am already wearing it.







I decided to wear it as a long top today with the purple side out (the other side is a neutral floral that I will probably wear as a skirt). I love that they are so different, so it'll be like two completely different outfits. To give you an idea of the length, I got a 34" one. I'm just shy of 6' and all legs.

Please ignore the mirror full of fingerprints.

I didn't realize it was that bad until I uploaded the photo. LOL


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 
I got mine today and am already wearing it.







I decided to wear it as a long top today with the purple side out (the other side is a neutral floral that I will probably wear as a skirt). I love that they are so different, so it'll be like two completely different outfits. To give you an idea of the length, I got a 34" one. I'm just shy of 6' and all legs.

Please ignore the mirror full of fingerprints.

I didn't realize it was that bad until I uploaded the photo. LOL

I will ignore the all legs comment since you have less fingerprints than I do on your mirrors! LOL Now you have to post how you tied it like that. Very sharp looking.
I wonder how it will look on me. I am just shy of 5' 5" and all hips.


----------



## fek&fuzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 
I got mine today and am already wearing it.







I decided to wear it as a long top today with the purple side out (the other side is a neutral floral that I will probably wear as a skirt). I love that they are so different, so it'll be like two completely different outfits. To give you an idea of the length, I got a 34" one. I'm just shy of 6' and all legs.

Please ignore the mirror full of fingerprints.

I didn't realize it was that bad until I uploaded the photo. LOL

You are so cute! For some reason I always pictured you short and round, I think because you used to have an avatar that looked like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I will ignore the all legs comment since you have less fingerprints than I do on your mirrors! LOL Now you have to post how you tied it like that. Very sharp looking.
I wonder how it will look on me. I am just shy of 5' 5" and all hips.









I am 5'8" and all boobs.









I think mine is coming today and I'll try to get some photos up.


----------



## fullofgrace

Let's see. I tucked it under my arms with the tails/straps evenly out front. Then I tied it once in the front very snugly. (up to and including the skirt fabric, not just the tails. tight was especially important for my small chested self. those boobs are _not_ going to hold it up on their own!







) I pulled the tie vertically, not horizontally, if that makes sense. Then I pulled the two tails up around my neck, adjusted the top to cover where I wanted it to, and tied it. Again, I did this pretty snugly. To make it a little less 'swingy', I tucked in a small corner underneath into my jeans. I liked it untucked, too. YMMV, which is why I mention it.


----------



## jellop

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/c...0_3166-1-1.jpg

This is me with one of the short ones I received, as a shirt.


----------



## Mamatoto2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 
Let's see. I tucked it under my arms with the tails/straps evenly out front. Then I tied it once in the front very snugly. (up to and including the skirt fabric, not just the tails. tight was especially important for my small chested self. those boobs are _not_ going to hold it up on their own!







) I pulled the tie vertically, not horizontally, if that makes sense. Then I pulled the two tails up around my neck, adjusted the top to cover where I wanted it to, and tied it. Again, I did this pretty snugly. To make it a little less 'swingy', I tucked in a small corner into my jeans. I liked it untucked, too. YMMV, which is why I mention it.

It looks great on you....I know that I sent it to you but I totally don't even recognize it. Must have been going cross-eyed looking at all those skirts


----------



## fullofgrace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
You are so cute! For some reason I always pictured you short and round, I think because you used to have an avatar that looked like that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2* 
It looks great on you....

Thanks, both of you.







I needed the pick me up today.

It was in the package with the taupe-ish neutral print side out, so that's why it looks so different.


----------



## SeekingSleep

I just got mine today and i'm absolutely in love!! I'll get pics when I figure out how to wear it and not look like a walking set of boobs







. I'm definately going to have to order more!!


----------



## guest9921

More pics!
Please please!

(Just ordered mine, I'll post pics as soon as I get it.)


----------



## fek&fuzz

Here's mine. So far it is just a skirt. The over skirt is blue, and the underskirt is taupe-ish with a green border on the side and part of the bottom.

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...e/Photo107.jpg

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...e/Photo105.jpg

I love it!


----------



## katheek77

I wanna play! I wanna play!

I'm 5'9", no boobs (well, Bs), Polish child-bearing hips.

The skirt is a 36 incher. The pics were taken by my almost two year old, hench the questionable quality. After a day at the zoo - that explains the hair.









Style One

Style Two (two different angles)

Style Three


----------



## JesseMomme

ooohoohooh!







I got my first skirt last month and these were the pics I took. I'm expecting another from a coop this week.

Oh and when I tried these I was just winging it









halter tie

Twisted in the front (I need a strapless bra to pull this one off)

tied around neck

and of course - just a skirt


----------



## crbyard

Here are the two that I got. The green is 34' and the blue is 36" Will I wear them in public? Probably not, but they are fantastic house dresses.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crbyard* 
Here are the two that I got. The green is 34' and the blue is 36" Will I wear them in public? Probably not, but they are fantastic house dresses.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

I would wear them in public, they look great on you!


----------



## SeekingSleep

I so wish I could figure otu a way to wear them with my nursing bra and not look like one big blob/boob. I guess if nothing else I can just wear them as a skirt!


----------



## AutumnMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crbyard* 
Here are the two that I got. The green is 34' and the blue is 36" Will I wear them in public? Probably not, but they are fantastic house dresses.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

OT (and nak): what pattern did you use for your knit newborn bonnet?? It's _gorgeous_ and I must knit at least one for the new babe!


----------



## Maggirayne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSleep* 
I so wish I could figure otu a way to wear them with my nursing bra and not look like one big blob/boob. I guess if nothing else I can just wear them as a skirt!

Huh, I was wishing you could wear them as dresses and still be able to nurse. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crbyard* 
Here are the two that I got. The green is 34' and the blue is 36" Will I wear them in public? Probably not, but they are fantastic house dresses.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

OT here too,







I was wondering what patten you used for the little coat? That is so sweet. Of course, the chances of me knitting it are slim, I didn't finish the washcloth my mom started me on, but I did start making longies a few weeks ago.


----------



## jayell79

Everyone looks gorgeous in their wraps! Now I really want one, but I'd need a plus size for sure. I wish they would do a plus size co-op because I can't afford full price right now.


----------



## Mamatoto2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayell79* 
Everyone looks gorgeous in their wraps! Now I really want one, but I'd need a plus size for sure. I wish they would do a plus size co-op because I can't afford full price right now.

It's my understanding (based on the website wholesale orders page) that the _company_ does not offer plus sizes in the wholesale lots. I think that's why they aren't showing up as an option in the co-ops.


----------



## katie&micah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2* 
It's my understanding (based on the website wholesale orders page) that the _company_ does not offer plus sizes in the wholesale lots. I think that's why they aren't showing up as an option in the co-ops.

One of the co-ops I belong to said that the company told them they WILL do plus size lots. I think they're going to order some soon.


----------



## jayell79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie&micah* 
One of the co-ops I belong to said that the company told them they WILL do plus size lots. I think they're going to order some soon.









: Yes!!! Let the stalking begin! I really hope it happens soon, these dresses look so cool for summer.


----------



## ilovejeff

what are these coops you speak of and how do I get involved? I think I've found my maternity wardrobe!


----------



## JesseMomme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovejeff* 
what are these coops you speak of and how do I get involved? I think I've found my maternity wardrobe!


I think you have enough posts and been a member long enough to see it:
http://mothering.com/discussions/for...ysprune=&f=168

There have been several open that fill up quickly, just keep your eyes out


----------



## MeadowMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
I think you have enough posts and been a member long enough to see it:
http://mothering.com/discussions/for...ysprune=&f=168

There have been several open that fill up quickly, just keep your eyes out









Do you know how many posts you have to have?


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VegAmanda* 
It's basically just a wrap skirt with two layers, one a bit shorter than the other, and you can wrap it in different ways. It's already made, but the way you wrap and tie it makes it really versatile.

http://www.enwrapturevintage.citymax.com/homepage.html

OMG!!!! I love that!!! Why have I not checked this tribe out before?????


----------



## fullofgrace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeadowMom* 
Do you know how many posts you have to have?

You need to have 50+ posts and to have been here 60+ days. If you click the red FAQ link in my signature and choose access to forums, there are more forums like that listed there.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I would wear them in public, they look great on you!









:
I really need to start hangin' with y'alls.







I wear a lot of skirts, but not so many wrap skirts. These are fabulous!


----------



## fullofgrace

I'm going to be stalking. I really need a short skirt.


----------



## superstella

I have to go pick mine up tomorrow. I've been on vacation and my mail is on hold at the P.O. since I didn't want someone snatching them while I was gone. I can't wait! Nice to have something to look forward to coming home from vacation lol.


----------



## PatchChild

I am so completely in love with my two. I have one short and one longer. Long on me, but I'm only 5 feet so the medium length skirts are to my ankle. So far lots of different skirt wearing, and now hoping it cools down enough for me to wear it as a top. Too much fabric for a hot and humid day.


----------



## Amys1st

Who has worn them as a top (the short ones)?? I tried a short one as a top but I feel like I look preggy.(last thing I want at this point!)


----------



## superstella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Who has worn them as a top (the short ones)?? I tried a short one as a top but I feel like I look preggy.(last thing I want at this point!)

I was afraid of this, but I don't have a short one.

I just picked mine up today so no pics yet, but I do have a question! Are all of them so sheer? I don't think I can wear mine in public, they are both sheer enough to see through. Easily.







I do love the colors and prints though, especially the purplish/burghandy one.


----------



## JeDeeLenae

I need to find a pattern for one. I have one, but the vintage fabric had a large hole and the only way for me to get it replaced is to send it back and wait again, but that means MORE shipping.







I would love to get more, but don't want to risk their being more holes or snags that are just part of the "vintage fabric" and to be expected. Seems like I'm the only one and I'm so jealous that everyone else loves theirs. Anyway, if anyone finds a pattern, LMK!!!


----------



## crazyeight

ah i didn' know anyone was addicted as me!! i LOVE these things...hehe. i only have one right now. i go back and forth between what kind of wardrobe i want. i didn't knw there were coops! oohhh.......fun fun fun! course i don't have any money.

i saw these last year and bought one and i have used the heck out of the. the button holes need to be redone as done some of the hemming. theres also a hole in a piece (that looks like a burn hole) but i dont' have my reciept anymore and the kiosk is gone









i would really like to get 2 shorts, a super long and another medium. add in 2 or 3 tight shirts and my current shorts and i am DONE with a wardrobe for 3/4 of the year!









i've been wondering if i could sew one myself. it really looks like a BIG semicircle with half a neck hole with straps sewed on, 2 button holes and done. course its a lot harder than it looks i'm sure. my BIGGEST problem though is i wonder what fabric to get and where. i know the mix they use but i don't know if i can find an equivelent.

addicted i am! *straps self to train*


----------



## KeanusMomma

Does anyone know how to make one? Someone mentioned a kwik sew pattern, is that one as versatile as these magic enwrapture ones?


----------



## superstella

Are all of them see through?


----------



## fek&fuzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Are all of them see through?

Mine is not see through at all. The bottom layer is taupe-ish, and thick, and the top layer is blue and thinner, but neither is see through. Are yours gauze-like?

With the issues some people are having, I wonder if just buying them at full price might be a better option for some?

As for making one, they are cut on the bias, I think, so they will use a ton of fabric. You can't just buy a few yards and wrap it, you'd have to hold the fabric diagonally to get the draping you want. That much fabric would probably cost more than a full price skirt.

But here's a pattern I found on google:
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=101

and another involving isosceles trapazoids:
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=14880


----------



## mommyto3girls

Hey mama's, i love these. Want to order two today so I hopeully get them beore I leave for FL in 10 days. I am 5'2" and about 110 pounds. I know they fit wide ranges because of their nature, but I am looking for one short to wear as a top and one for calf length dresses. Any recommendations for sizing from enrapture?


----------



## fullofgrace

One of the three layers of fabric on mine is see-through, but because of the three layers, it isn't see through at all when wrapped.

I have a picture DH took, but I hate posting pictures of myself online.


----------



## MeadowMom

I am still waiting on mine. I got one off of Ebay yesterday it comes with a DVD instrctional that shows you all the different ways to use it.
They had a picture of one that criss crosses on the shoulders, so you can use a criss cross bra with it ~whew~
I can't wait!


----------



## MeadowMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 

I have a picture DH took, but I hate posting pictures of myself online.










Awwww come on we all wanna see


----------



## superstella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 
One of the three layers of fabric on mine is see-through, but because of the three layers, it isn't see through at all when wrapped.

I have a picture DH took, but I hate posting pictures of myself online.









Yes, we do all want to see! I hate posting pictures of myself too, so I understand.

Well, the darker one of mine is not *so* see through when wrapped, although I can't wear it as a dress because each layer individually is completely tranparent. The other one is very gauze-like and completely transparent even when wrapped. It will work as a bathing suit cover-up, which is fine for the price I paid. I'm not complaining, just wondered if I ordered one full price and in a color I like if it would still be too transparent to wear... I like the wrap with the shorter layer as the top part of a dress if you know which one I mean, but neither of mine can be worn that way.


----------



## fullofgrace

OK. For a limited time only







, here it is with the see through side out (with the "Sweetie, I love you but could you take the picture already?" look on my face







) --

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/...ffed3d931f.jpg

These were the pics with the purple side out:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fullofgrace* 

Please ignore the mirror full of fingerprints.

I didn't realize it was that bad until I uploaded the photo. LOL

I purposely tied them the same way so I could see the difference in pics.


----------



## crazyeight

mine is not see through. if you push it up against your skin then it is but the "flow" of it when its hanging is just fine.

i only have a pic of me wearingit as a skirt i think. although i think i might wear it as a shirt today if we go to the zoo. all the talk has made me want to pull it out and try the shirts again.

as for a size for a small person~ mine is i think a 34" or somethng like that. i think that i am going to need a 24" to really make a shirt look right. i am 130 5'5" i even think that some of the styles are hard to wear cause i can't wrap the fabric right (maybe its me? i am not skinny) or maybe its just cause i am used to being snug... *shrug*


----------



## mamasgroovin

Awesome!!! You look fabulous, too, btw.


----------



## JesseMomme

I'm looking closely at the first skirt I got and the longer layer is translucent and the second layer is less so (but still) but bunch it all together I don't see my pink undies in the mirror


----------



## fek&fuzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
I'm looking closely at the first skirt I got and the longer layer is translucent and the second layer is less so (but still) but bunch it all together I don't see my pink undies in the mirror









maybe its time to trade in the pink undies for some flesh colored ones.


----------



## Inquiringmind

Any plus size women wear these? I'm eying the plus size Enwrapture coop, but I don't know if the plus size will fit me (size 24 w/ big belly). Any thoughts?


----------



## superstella

Fullofgrace, that is adorable! You look great, I like it with the see through side out.


----------



## crazyeight

heres the way i wore it today....and here is the back.

i don't like the length for the shirt on this cause the back is long enough to be a dress but the front peeks out way to much. but i love my red!


----------



## MidwifeErika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inquiringmind* 
Any plus size women wear these? I'm eying the plus size Enwrapture coop, but I don't know if the plus size will fit me (size 24 w/ big belly). Any thoughts?

I can't imagine that the plus sized on wouldn't fit you. I wear about a 22 (my big belly is what sizes me at that) for jeans and have the non-plus sized one and can wear it as a skirt. There isn't much overlap, so I wear bike shorts underneath because one windy day at shopko, everyone got to see my lifesaver candy undies. However, I am now going to get a few plus sized ones and figure I won't even have to do the shorts anymore as there should be enough overlap to keep the material from blowing open.


----------



## mamasgroovin

I found one of the vintage wraps on vacation and bought it!!!







:

Now I just need to figure out all the different ways to attach it to my body!!!


----------



## 425lisamarie

ok WHY have I not seen these before?! I mean I've seen something of the like but they look more like draperies on. You all have such cute pics wearing them!

Maybe I missed it skimmin the thread but where do you buy them?


----------



## dolcedaze

I know I saw a link on MDC somewhere to a video of a woman tying one in a bunch of different ways, set to music. It was after the youtube one was down, and it wasn't the one posted earlier in this thread. Does anyone else remember and have the link?


----------



## JeDeeLenae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolcedaze* 
I know I saw a link on MDC somewhere to a video of a woman tying one in a bunch of different ways, set to music. It was after the youtube one was down, and it wasn't the one posted earlier in this thread. Does anyone else remember and have the link?

http://www.milliana.com/video.html


----------



## dolcedaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 
http://www.milliana.com/video.html

Nope, that one doesn't work on a mac and isn't the one I'm thinking of. Thanks, though!


----------



## Amys1st

There was a great video link on one of the coops. It was to a youtube video that has been taken down by the poster on youtube.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhinderliter* 
heres the way i wore it today....and here is the back.

i don't like the length for the shirt on this cause the back is long enough to be a dress but the front peeks out way to much. but i love my red!

So adorable and you wear it well! Now, the hard part- HOW THE HECK DO YOU TIE IT LIKE THAT~!!!!???? I want to try it that way.


----------



## kjbrown92

You people are so evil. I had to go and order three of them because y'all looked so good in them.... and WAY comfortable. I can't wear a bra because it makes my back spasm and this looks like great camoflauge. I'm just hoping that I can tie them in a way that doesn't bother my back. I'm used to looking frumpy but these actually look flattering in all the pictures. I can't wait to get them now!


----------



## mamasgroovin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 
http://www.milliana.com/video.html

Fantastic!! Thanks for that link!


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
*You people are so evil*. I had to go and order three of them because y'all looked so good in them.... and WAY comfortable. I can't wear a bra because it makes my back spasm and this looks like great camoflauge. I'm just hoping that I can tie them in a way that doesn't bother my back. I'm used to looking frumpy but these actually look flattering in all the pictures. I can't wait to get them now!

Oh honey we are actaully even more evil. We are all coop enablers!!







:


----------



## jayell79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolcedaze* 
Nope, that one doesn't work on a mac and isn't the one I'm thinking of. Thanks, though!

So that's what the deal is? I'm a mac user too & couldn't figure out why it didn't work. It looks like a windows media player window & I have that program installed. Oh well, anyone have anymore links to videos showing how to tie? I've tried searching on youtube but it's just a bunch of examples, not instructions on how to.


----------



## crazyeight

3rd one down on the left hand side.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So adorable and you wear it well! Now, the hard part- HOW THE HECK DO YOU TIE IT LIKE THAT~!!!!???? I want to try it that way.


----------



## KeanusMomma

These will be great for vacation...light packing! I'm leaving on a plane on Tuesday, but I won't get mine in time, so I'm going to wing it and make some. I already got fabric and ribbon, but could someone please tell me how big around it is at the top (where the ties are) and the bottom? I'm not doing it on the bias. I'm have some rectangles (possibly squares) and I'll either just tie some ribbon in between as is, or cut them into trapezoids and sew them together first. I don't know how good it'll look with seams, so I want to make sure it's necessary.


----------



## Amys1st

Just make sure you have a picture to show us how it came out.

I just received a new skirt thru a swap (thanks pixie!) and I love the patterns! They actaully look nice together.

FWIW, I saw one of these skirts yesterday in a better department store- $40 for the short sytle.


----------



## Pancakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

FWIW, I saw one of these skirts yesterday in a better department store- $40 for the short sytle.

I bought one at the mall a couple of years ago. They wanted $50 for the long ones. DH talked them down (it was a kiosk and he loves to haggle for anything) to 35. So I paid $35 for a long one. It makes me sick now that I know what I can get them for.


----------



## arioth

I have 7 of them and planning to buy more. I am officially an addict. Also I'm a plus size mama (Size 22 or 24, not really sure) and I can wear the regular size as a skirt or a dress.
SKIRT1
SKIRT2
DRESS1
DRESS2
DRESS3
That one is the regular size and I have no problem with not enough overlap. I'd love a link to any videos that give more instructions. I'm always looking for cool new ways to wear them.


----------



## Tilia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arioth* 
I have 7 of them and planning to buy more. I am officially an addict. Also I'm a plus size mama (Size 22 or 24, not really sure) and I can wear the regular size as a skirt or a dress.
SKIRT1
SKIRT2
DRESS1
DRESS2
DRESS3
That one is the regular size and I have no problem with not enough overlap. I'd love a link to any videos that give more instructions. I'm always looking for cool new ways to wear them.

Cute!


----------



## Jecca

i should take a picture. I should have gotten a 24 maybe i did, my 20 is too short to do some of the tops well with.


----------



## Scribe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jecca* 
i should take a picture. I should have gotten a 24 maybe i did, my 20 is too short to do some of the tops well with.









The short ones from my co-op were all 22" I think.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arioth* 
I have 7 of them and planning to buy more. I am officially an addict. Also I'm a plus size mama (Size 22 or 24, not really sure) and I can wear the regular size as a skirt or a dress.

That one is the regular size and I have no problem with not enough overlap. I'd love a link to any videos that give more instructions. I'm always looking for cool new ways to wear them.

Very cute~! Did you try the video we linked to?


----------



## MiaPia

Hi all! I've been lurking in here, and loving all the cute pictures. I just got mine yesterday (thanks avengingophelia!) and I really want to love them. They are *so* goreous. I just have a couple questions.
1) What do you do about static cling? Mine were clinging to my legs withing seconds of wearing them.

2) No matter how I try to tie it (as a skirt) one side is much longer than the other. Is that normal? If so, where do you put the "long" side?

I also want to note that I'm plus size (18ish) and the regulars fit me fine. They look silly on me as a top (I'm a 38 G up there) since I can't get away without wearing a bra, but there is still ample coverage if I chose to wear it that way.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys

Amy, so cool about that skirt! glad it found a good home









I wear the longer part in back - ends up being smoother that way for me too.

you guys all look so cute in yours!!!!


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie-n-hertwoboys* 
Amy, so cool about that skirt! glad it found a good home









I wear the longer part in back - ends up being smoother that way for me too.

you guys all look so cute in yours!!!!

Thanks! Love this one!!







:


----------



## Tilia

Skirt pictures

I have a brown/green 30 inch and a blue 36 inch in the album.

I am 5'6", size 16. I think I like the 30 incher a lot better. I like the colors a lot but I think the 36 is too long, bulky, and the colors are a bit bright. It is not even close to silk and feels a lot thicker than the other one I got.

The regular skirt offers enough material for me, I don't think I need a plus. There is about a foot of overlap underneath where it crosses.

What do you think?


----------



## SeekingSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia* 

I also want to note that I'm plus size (18ish) and the regulars fit me fine. They look silly on me as a top (I'm a 38 G up there) since I can't get away without wearing a bra, but there is still ample coverage if I chose to wear it that way.

Thats my same problem, I have a reg. long and i'm an 18ish as well but I soooo can't pull off the top look with them at a 38 I cup it makes me look like one big walking boob lol


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Subbing. I just made a wrap skirt using this tutorial and a pair of wrap pants using this tutorial. I am a wrap addict.


----------



## MeadowMom

Tilia, the pics are great! I love the colors!

I got the plus size one, and it is just too bulky, but I think it will be good for a marternity skirt/dress.
I'm goint to order a smaller one and see, I'm about an 18, so we'll see.


----------



## 425lisamarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
30 inch (medium) brown side out

long part on the side

other side

30 inch, green side out, long part in back

long part on side

36 inch blue one with long part on the side

back

I am 5'6", size 16. I think I like the 30 incher a lot better. I like the colors a lot but I think the 36 is too long, bulky, and the colors are a bit bright. It is not even close to silk and feels a lot thicker than the other one I got.

The regular skirt offers enough material for me, I don't think I need a plus. There is about a foot of overlap underneath where it crosses.

What do you think?

Um, that is cute! On another note, I have a giant cubical type thing like that, so does yours always look that neat? BEcause it's suppose to be for the kids toys/book and my DH uses it for a "throw whatever i find to make wife think I helped clean up in it"


----------



## Tilia

No, not even close! We just repainted the living room so everything was taken out. I just recently reorganized DDs books and now I am trying to keep them neat. I give it a month.


----------



## Lauren82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
30 inch (medium) brown side out

long part on the side

other side

30 inch, green side out, long part in back

long part on side

36 inch blue one with long part on the side

back

I am 5'6", size 16. I think I like the 30 incher a lot better. I like the colors a lot but I think the 36 is too long, bulky, and the colors are a bit bright. It is not even close to silk and feels a lot thicker than the other one I got.

The regular skirt offers enough material for me, I don't think I need a plus. There is about a foot of overlap underneath where it crosses.

What do you think?

I think they all look great on you and I *especially* like the long one. I don't think it looks bulky at all!


----------



## MaShroom

Hey! I'm going to join all of you wrap addicts.







I love these and have a few. I'll try to get some pix up soon.

At the store where I bought the last couple I got there was this guy who showed me some new and really fun ways to wear them. You know the little coconut shell sarong holder thingys? Those work really well instead of tying when you wear them as a shirt or dress. That way there isn't a bulky knot and the coconut shell adds some nice detail.

I also like these over harem pants for bellydancing, they're just so pretty.


----------



## mommyto3girls

Hi all, I borrowed a long from a momma here for vacation and then found some while I was gone and bought a short and a medium (only $16 each in south beach for the karaza brand ones- a steal as everything in south beach was outrageously priced) Loving them, but having issues with the medium. It has two off set holes in the waist (not a direct center hole) I am tiny (5'2" and just over 100 pounds) and I can not tie it well, way way to much fabric. I am going to try to place a button hole in the center to see if it helps. any ideas


----------



## arioth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Very cute~! Did you try the video we linked to?

It wouldn't work for me.







:


----------



## Amys1st

http://www.youtube.com/user/EcoQuetteSkirts

another link for sharing....


----------



## mom2anangel

That was a great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggirayne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto3girls* 
Loving them, but having issues with the medium. It has two off set holes in the waist (not a direct center hole) I am tiny (5'2" and just over 100 pounds) and I can not tie it well, way way to much fabric. I am going to try to place a button hole in the center to see if it helps. any ideas

Nice deal for a store! I wouldn't use the hole. I rarely do.









Nice video.







on the catch-all shelf.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arioth* 
It wouldn't work for me.







:

http://www.milliana.com/video.html

does this work??


----------



## Lovin' It

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
http://www.milliana.com/video.html

does this work??

Works for me.

I've never seen these before! I'm going to have to find one here locally to check it out and see if it works with my body type.


----------



## chinaKat

OK, I'm intrigued... but not sure one will work with my body type. I'd love to see pics of anybody that loves her wrap skirt and looks similar to me: 5'7" and curvy -- D cup, small waist, generous booty/hips. I probably weigh about 145.

If I wear a flowing top without waist emphasis, I usually look considerably heavier -- not a flattering look for me.







So I'm thinking of doing the skirt only option. What do you think?


----------



## Scribe

I pretty much wear mine as skirts only, because they make me look pregnant as dresses. Even as just skirts I think they're lovely. Nice and flowy and multipurpose.


----------



## Amys1st

So I received one yesterday from a local coop. The two fabrics are very silky as opposed to crepey. They are also similiar fabrics unlike some of the other ones I have gotten. This one is awesome! I can use it as a dress and skirt. where the others end up being skirts it seems.


----------



## frickchen

Yeah, I'm having problems finding ways of wearing it where I don't end up with 4 layers of fabric on my tummy. (I'm 5'8, B cup, 145-150)

After seeing this thread, I bought an Enwrapture "One skirt with over 100 ways to wear." The instruction sheet it came with shows how to do 15. Maybe one of the other 85 ways will work out?

I have noticed that since I'm smaller on top, I can tie it in different ways, like wrap it around more times. So, after following their instructions, I experimented a bit. I'll let you all know if I come up with something wearable.

Otherwise, it's a pretty skirt and even if that's the only way I end up wearing it, it was worth the price.


----------



## NotQuiteJuneCleaver

After reading all the posts here...I just had to order myself one. I will try to keep up so if there is ever another co-op I might get in on it. I had purchased a couple of sarongs and even though I am a bit big for my 5 foot frame, they dont look half bad! So I was thrilled to find this thread!


----------



## amcal

Hey mamas







I'm hoping to get a couple skirts but I'm trying to figure out sizing.

I'm 5'7 and am high waisted. I don't wear sleevless anything so, I would only be wearing these as a skirt. I'm trying to figure out where a short, medium and a long would hit me on the leg.

I'm thinking a long would be about ankle length but, I'm trying to figure out where short and medium might hit - how short is short?

Also, do these add bulk to your middle section? I really, really don't need additional. bulk around the middle


----------



## Lit Chick

Hey mamas - I just went a a looking at Enwrapture and they have a whole bunch of ne plus-size ones up. I just got this one
I hope it fits! I'm currently hovering between a 14/16, and I'm hoping a dress version will look nice.


----------



## Nickysue

I have six, three long and three medium. I am 5' 4" and slim build, NO chest (darn that kid for deciding to stop nursing!







: ). The mediums are beautiful LONG skirts on me. Like, ankle length. They make good mid length dresses as well, very light and comfy for summer weather.

The longs are massive. The patterns are gorgeous, but I wish that I'd ordered more mediums since they are much more versatile on my size. The longs are dresses only and they are super dramatic because of the bright colours and patterns. I've worn one out and felt self conscious all day. It was just "too much", over the top. Got a lot of compliments -- and a lot of stares!









I have watched every video and read every instruction sheet, but I'm still a bit stuck wearing either as a halter or similarly tied style (it stays up!) which leaves a lot of "flowy" fabric and thus makes me look kind of pregnant. Even though I'm tiny. Or wearing in one of the over the shoulder styles which looks way too Harri Krishna. All of the other styles that they show on the videos, you'll notice that they tie quickly and then move on -- because if they so much as took five steps, the darn thing would slip down over their boobs! I'm getting more creative, but still wishing for something to help with all of this extra fabric hanging around me. These would be PERFECT maternity dresses though.

Anybody tried washing these on cold in your machine's delicate/hand wash cycle???


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Welcome to MDC! I am not far from you at all.

I bought fabric for two more wrap skirts today







: I've seen some really cute ones on Ebay but they are all from Thailand. I wonder if I should buy them or not.


----------



## Nickysue

Thanks for the welcome! I've been reading Mothering for years, but finally jumped in and joined the forum







:

The wraps are super versatile and the Enwrapture Vintage ones (that I bought through a co-op for $8 each!) are gorgeous. I love all of my colours and patterns. I'm not super keen on the long ones, like I said, because they are so dramatic on me. I'm too small to pull them off. There are certainly a lot of ways to wear them. Its a matter of finding ways that will both stay on (important!) and not look too freakishly like a Harri Krishna and/or a pregnant woman...


----------



## lemurmommies

Strangely enough, I picked up one of these skirts at a souvenir shop in Shediac, New Brunswick. Who knew?? It was fun to get to shop for them in person, since it meant I could choose the exact colours I wanted.

I'm actually wearing it out for the first time today. I've got it on as a skirt, with the top layer gathered and tied over my hip. I don't know what length I have (I suppose I could measure it, eh?) but it is an ankle lenght skirt on me. It's super comfy! I'm going to be watching the co-op board to see if I can get a shorter one too.


----------



## Laggie

I just got an Enwrapture skirt from a co-op... was there a thread somewhere about trading for different colours? I don't really like mine, it's pretty but I was hoping for something brighter.


----------



## mamasgroovin

Oddly enough I am actually wearing my enwrapture today.







For the first time out in public.








I do have a question, actually. I am rather small chested and the skirt is so silky that it kind of slips right off me when I try to wear it as a dress. Does anyone else have this problem? Do you wear something under it (like a strapless cami) to help keep it in place?


----------



## Nickysue

Quote:

I do have a question, actually. I am rather small chested and the skirt is so silky that it kind of slips right off me when I try to wear it as a dress. Does anyone else have this problem? Do you wear something under it (like a strapless cami) to help keep it in place?
The only way that I can wear mine as dresses is to use the loop hole in front. It works as a halter dress that way. You wrap around, then pull both straps through the loop hole in front and tie around your neck. It will not slip off. ALL of the other styles that they previewed and didn't use the loop hole were useless for me, slipped right down. The over the shoulder styles also work as far as modesty goes, but for me personally, they look a bit too "exotic".

Also, washed all of mine in the cold "hand wash" cycle on my machine and they were absolutely fine. Hung them to dry (over the kitchen chairs no less!), no wrinkles or other creases. They wash nicely.


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickysue* 
Anybody tried washing these on cold in your machine's delicate/hand wash cycle???

I just washed all of them and hung them outside to dry. Went well on delicate cycle. I need to iron the more crepy ones but they came out fine.

I have about 3 that ended up in the girls dress up stuff. 2 short and a long that no one would trade. The short just dont work on me even after I wore them a few times. I like the longer ones more and they are more me. I usually pair them w a camosale top that has a built in bra or I wear my strapless bra. I am a 34B on top so not much to work with here on top as well!

I have found the more silky the fabric, the easier it is to tie it as a dress.


----------



## SeekingSleep

I'm so bummed! I was attempting to catch my ds the other day as he was running through the kitchen and the skirt just barely got caught on a cabinet handle and ripped a quarter-ish size hole in it. the only way to cover it up is to put the long side on the outside.







. I ordered 2 more skirts from another co-op but because the sheer amount of co-ops going on we have to wait for ours to arrive, and the host had a previously planned vacation so it'll be another couple weeks before they come.


----------



## KeanusMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeanusMomma* 
These will be great for vacation...light packing! I'm leaving on a plane on Tuesday, but I won't get mine in time, so I'm going to wing it and make some. I already got fabric and ribbon, but could someone please tell me how big around it is at the top (where the ties are) and the bottom? I'm not doing it on the bias. I'm have some rectangles (possibly squares) and I'll either just tie some ribbon in between as is, or cut them into trapezoids and sew them together first. I don't know how good it'll look with seams, so I want to make sure it's necessary.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Just make sure you have a picture to show us how it came out.

I just received a new skirt thru a swap (thanks pixie!) and I love the patterns! They actaully look nice together.

FWIW, I saw one of these skirts yesterday in a better department store- $40 for the short sytle.

Here is my homemade wrap skirt (6 pix)


----------



## pixiewytch

I've had mine for awhile but just now decided to comment. I got two of the enwrapture longs and love them, even if they do have a couple of setbacks.

Cons- they rip easily. I have snagged the fabric on mine from just one or two wears.

The fabric slips easily. I quickly determined that these are not garments for housework or doing other errands. These are best for lounging around or entertaining guests while sitting with a cocktail in one hand. Although wearing it as a strapless dress is one of my favorite ways to wear, it does begin to slip with two much walking or running around. I am smaller breasted too for reference.

Pros-I have a big booty and lots of curves beyond my waist. Wrap skirts really do well at disguising that and elongating my torso since I am also short. I thought length might be an issue but really you can tie them as high waisted as you like so this isn't a problem.

I find them comfortable and super glamorous if worn the right way with a few glitzy accessories. They are definitely very boheme and hippie but I think anybody considering one should know that these are hippie skirts! Unless you are buying one in a super conservative monochromatic type of print, it is going to look like a hippie skirt. I don't know about Hare Krishna, haha, but hippie, yes. If you want to be more glamorous, you can call it bohemian and I say add some sparkly jewelry and fancy shoes and you will look more luxe than dirty hippie in no time.

And as for the slipping, I have several cotton wrap skirts and if slipping is really an issue for you, you may want to try an all cotton version because they don't seem to do that much.


----------



## jsmith2279

I have a short one and a long one... I like them, but the colors don't work on me, so I've never really worn them except to try them on.

It's been neat experimenting with all the different ways to use them!


----------



## KeanusMomma

oops double post. see below


----------



## KeanusMomma

Tips for looking a little less pregnant in these (for those of us that aren't, lol):

*Wear it with a belt. This sounds a bit strange, but with the skirt I made, I got some thick strong ribbon that looks perfect with it and wear it as a dress, tied in the front without overlap, and it looks just fine with the "belt" tied around my waist.
*Tie the outer layer. On the videos, and even the simple instruction diagram on the enwrapture home page, there's a demo of this look. Experiment with different locations (under bust, natural waist, at hipbones) to see which is the most slimming on you.
*Tie it lower. A lot of these looks feature the empire waist look, where the most fitted part is just under the bust, then flows out from there in a rough A-line fashion. By just moving that down a few inches, you can define your waist just a bit more, and hide any non-baby bump (like I have).

I just got my skirts earlier this week, and I'd love to have more...these are great. Has anyone worn 2 at a time, like one as a shirt and one as a skirt?


----------



## zexplorers

What type of shirt do you wear with them? I have 2 that I have nice solid tshirt type shirts that go with them but I have 2 more that I simply cannot find a shirt that looks good with it. One is a turquoise and pinkish and the other is burgundy/royal blue and off shite. My normal black does not look good with either and white is out as well..... Any ideas?? TIA!!


----------



## Merf

You ladies all look great! I've never seen these before but they are now on my wish list.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Merf* 
You ladies all look great! I've never seen these before but they are now on my wish list.

















:

I really like how you can dress them up as well.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

Can someone help on sizing with the Enwrapture ones, I only see the sizes listed in inches as opposed to short, med. long, etc. I want one as a shirt, and one as a long skirt and a dress but they have like 5 lengths listed....I'm 5'5" and a size 12 for now (still losing baby weight) and I was a 8 before getting pregnant.


----------



## Amys1st

I think it depends on how tall or short you are. I noticed a few people taking longer ones and wearing it as a shirt since they are all legs. IF I do this, its a dress...


----------



## academama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2* 
It's my understanding (based on the website wholesale orders page) that the _company_ does not offer plus sizes in the wholesale lots. I think that's why they aren't showing up as an option in the co-ops.

I got a plus size from a co-op on another board.


----------



## Betnybaby

I got one of these from a fair and I wear it all the time in summer. Mine is gorgeous reds underneath and blues on top. I love how light and airy they are in hot weather and how many different ways there are to wear them. Mine came with two pages of drawings of different ways to wear it (tho I do normally just wear it as a strapless dress tied just under the bust or as a long skirt.


----------



## sleepybear1

This is a fantastic find!! Thank you to all!!! I am infatuated!!! Can you see the drool marks? Question: Do they look as good on a person as on the perfect fake dress form?


----------



## arioth

I'm a plus size mom and I think they look good. I get lots of compliments. And it's fun wearing them a different way every day. I also run co-ops for the Enwrapture ones and I can get plus size _if they have them in stock._ I think that's the issue sometimes.


----------



## daniellebluetoo

Did I miss them>???

I have THREE, and never knew I could do anything with it besides wear it as a skirt until TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... OMG, I HAD to go and try them ALL on and see how gorgeous that are!!!!.... now if only the weather was warmer :-(

What do you mamas do with them in fall/winter? any layering tricks? make them out of wool?...lol.....

I HAVE to know, NOW!....


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepybear1* 
This is a fantastic find!! Thank you to all!!! I am infatuated!!! Can you see the drool marks? Question: Do they look as good on a person as on the perfect fake dress form?

It depends on a lot. I have wrapped them perfect and get lots of compliments.

BUT, my big question- who is wearing their wrap in the winter and how?


----------



## Braann

KeanusMomma the one you made looks great! What type of fabric did you use? I'd love to make some for myself, and possibly for Christmas.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I ordered a hand dyed silk skirt on etsy two weeks ago sort of as a christmas present to myself







It was really a belly dancing veil but works great as a wrap skirt. I am in love with it! It's so gorgeous. Orange fading to purple. I've got to check out all the different directions for wearing a long wrap skirt. It looks so cute as a dress (IMO).


----------



## Dreamy

I found this tribe a little while ago, and it inspired me to get myself one of these skirts! I'll mostly wear it around the house, since it's not the best shape for my body type, but I love it! So soft, and the colours are gorgeous:

Pics

I got it fairly inexpensively on eBay from this seller's store.


----------



## TwinMom

I think you look great in it, Dreamy! I just bought 2-36" enwrapture skirts in a co-op and am buying 2 more 30". My daughters each got 2 as well and love them. They are going to be my summer wardrobe--you can't go wrong with a silk skirt, t-shirt, and flip-flops. I'm not brave enough to wear as a dress yet, I don't think my boobs are up to that







but I do love them as skirts.

So glad I happened upon this thread. I actually found it on a google search for how to wear the skirts different ways and was so excited that there was a mothering tribe!


----------



## SheThrowsDown

Does anyone know if there is a company out there that makes wrap skirts *not* made of silk? I've been wanting one forever, but they were all made of silk-- which I don't wear.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

On ebay you can find lots of rayon wrap skirts. Personally I like Libby Dibby wrap skirts.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheThrowsDown* 
Does anyone know if there is a company out there that makes wrap skirts *not* made of silk? I've been wanting one forever, but they were all made of silk-- which I don't wear.

www.tznius.com has wrap skirts in other fabrics.
Their inventory is always changing, so check back often, especially during and right before holidays for different variety.
Paula
ETA: RIght now, they just have a formal style in Lame and one in Cotton Twill, but they often have them in corduroy, denim and velvet.


----------



## Hazelnut

Can I ask if anyone has tried the enwrapture tube dresses yet? I realize these aren't wrap dresses, but since we're mostly enwrapture vintage dress geeks here, I thought maybe I'd ask.


----------



## sugareemoma

are there any coops right now? where can i find used wraps for cheap? (not for wearing my lo but for wearing on myself)


----------



## boatbaby

I just bought the cutest wrap skirt at The Faerie Festival for under $20!







:
Guilty pleasure...


----------



## DaughterOfKali

I bought enwrapture skirts and never wore them. I really should try to sell them.


----------



## HipCat

I love my wrap skirts, especially with the belly







So much easier and more comfortable! Now if only I could wear them at work...


----------



## Maggirayne

Which wrapping styles work well with nursing? I have a newborn.

And ditto the pg belly in these skirts!


----------



## Hazelnut

I think it would be tough to nurse in personally. Now the tube dresses would work well for that!


----------



## sparklebean

So neat that there is a tribe for this! I just ordered two enwrapture skirts for after my LO is born- I figured they would be great for my changing body size- I just want to get rid of my maternity pants! I plan on just wearing them as a skirt with a nursing tank.


----------



## medicmama

Any good links for making these?

been really busy lately havent mdc'd much if you already posted them sorry!

THANKS Nicole


----------



## Hazelnut

Does anyone have a good strapless bra they wear with this? I decided to try and wear my wrap skirt more and might get a shorter one to wear as a top. I prefer to wear a bra, but the strapless one I got at Target is terrible. It's just really super duper structured and tight and not really what I'm looking for for a breeezy, comfy top. I think i had a tube top like one once, but it was too thin. So....any suggestions?? I checked out Target and Kohl's and didn't find anything that I thought would work. I'm thinking maybe a tube top, but just one that stays up on it's own or has decent elastic in it.


----------



## HempyHippyMama

I love these skirts! I keep telling myself I"m going to get one but never save enough money to put on paypal for one so I just get another long flowy skirt at the thrift store for a couple of $. If anyone has any used wrap skirts they would like to donate let me know


----------



## detroitgirl77

I love the enrapture skirts. Can't really wear them now since its too cold here to wear, but since I'm expecting #3 in August, I'll be wearing them this spring/summer.


----------



## hram

Im very glad to find this group. These are just beautiful. Im also looking for a coop or sewing instructions but I didnt see anyone post about it even though a few people have asked about it. I would like to try one for cheaper before spending $30 or so on one (or more







All you ladies look just beautiful in them!


----------



## aja-belly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitgirl77* 
I love the enrapture skirts. Can't really wear them now since its too cold here to wear, but since I'm expecting #3 in August, I'll be wearing them this spring/summer.

i wore them so much during my pregnancy - as a wrap/dress around the house or as a skirt out. i was just thinking i need to get some shirts i can wear with mine to wear them out now that it's getting warmer.


----------



## da-tamsta

So beautiful. I am impressed...I'd like to see one in person.


----------



## bubbledumpster

wow, this is an old thread! i just got $30 put into my paypal account for doing a mystery shop, and i think it might be about to dissapear&#8230;

does anyone have any tips on what length to get? i'm 5'4 and 155lb, and a pretty full d-cup.


----------



## mum4vr

Not, really-- it's on me, but still...

I have tried tznius wrap skirts, and I like them, but these silk ones are so flowy and pretty.









So I got one on ebay for me and one for dd. Can't wait til they arrive!









To da-tamsta... 3yo w endless energy in 115 degree heat? I'd say a wading pool in the kitchen! It's nice and cool in the air; they will slosh water out which will soak all their "snack goo" off the kitchen floor-- when done, just soak up the water w old towels to mop-- win- win-win. Have fun!









blessings


----------



## 2ID_Wife

I got an plus size one, the issue is I lost weight and it is to wide now. Is there anyway I could shorten it or should I just sell it and get a new one/


----------



## da-tamsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4vr* 
Not, really-- it's on me, but still...

I have tried tznius wrap skirts, and I like them, but these silk ones are so flowy and pretty.









So I got one on ebay for me and one for dd. Can't wait til they arrive!









To da-tamsta... 3yo w endless energy in 115 degree heat? I'd say a wading pool in the kitchen! It's nice and cool in the air; they will slosh water out which will soak all their "snack goo" off the kitchen floor-- when done, just soak up the water w old towels to mop-- win- win-win. Have fun!









blessings

Oh! That is a great idea! Thanks! I'm trying it tomorrow!


----------



## mamayogibear

Yay, I can finally join this tribe! I got a 30 inch enwrapture vintage for my birthday, even though it's not my birthday yet I'm wearing it. The long section is olive green (in some light it looks brown and in some light it looks a deep sage color) with south western looking subtle patterns and the short section is burgundy colored with batik like roses all over and a landscape in black along the apron ties.

So far I have tried on every style on the enwraptured web site but that was when my baby was napping. He woke up when I was wearing it like http://www.enwrapturevintage.citymax.com/albums/album_image/4894578/5132408.htm which was really easy to nurse in. I was just wondering what other ways to wear the dress are good for breast feeding? Oh and I don't wear nursing bras at all and usually just wear tight tank tops instead of bras so with this dress I think I might have some leakage after nursing since I won't have an extra layer. So quetion two what is the best way to wash breast milk out of silk?

I totally love this dress and can picture myself wearing it for the rest of the summer and buying a longer one if I can ever afford it. So happy I got this for my bday!


----------



## mamayogibear

So if anyone is still active in this tribe please help me figure out how to wear the dress like in this video 



 the clip is around 18 seconds like the comment says. It's soo pretty like that but I just cant figure it out. Thanks


----------



## lucifugous

Well that's a gorgeous one, good luck! I think it will look different with two different layers, as most of them are - looks like the skirt pictured in that wrap at 18sec. has two similar layers, which both have extrawide stripes of the same three fabrics.


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucifugous*
> 
> Well that's a gorgeous one, good luck! I think it will look different with two different layers, as most of them are - looks like the skirt pictured in that wrap at 18sec. has two similar layers, which both have extrawide stripes of the same three fabrics.


Oh, that's not the dress I have, it sure is a pretty color combo though. I am just wondering how to wear the one I have in that style. I have tried a few different ideas I have to make it look like that but it ends up being very saggy in the back. I'm just hoping there is a tutorial for it, if not maybe I need to figure it out and make one


----------



## delicate_sunshine

So excited! I just got my first wrap skirt! I got it for an early Christmas present this year. It's not Enwrapture, it's Urban Nomad. I found it at the mall while shopping with hubby and just fell in love. Now I'm trying to figure out how to make it myself so I can have lots and lots of them, because I can't afford to keep buying these, lol!


----------

